

A hedge fund for drug dealers? - shawnk

I am thinking of starting a hedge fund for all the drug money drug dealers make. I noticed that they make so much money but do not know what to do with it, so they buy a ton of clothes and sneakers. If i helped them make a million dollars each they would&#x27;nt sell drugs because they actually hate it and it is not fun. Thus eliminating the violence.
======
somethingcoolio
What eip said, +1.

Side note, you know a few drug dealers who make a lot of money? I would think
that's something that they wouldn't want advertised...

Also what proof do you have that if you made a drug dealer a million bucks
that it would eliminate violence? It would likely result in the opposite as
they have more resources, I mean depending on who you ask the drug cartels
make 35-100BILLION a year.

~~~
shawnk
Yes the cartels do make huge sums of $$$$, but the street level guys aren't
making millions/billions and hate dealing drugs. There are a ton of guys who
sell drugs because they can't get jobs and feed themselves, so they turn to
the street as a last resort, but when they start making some descent money
they want to invest but don't know how. As far as eliminating the violence, if
you look at the rap artist who were given huge record deals and a new way of
thinking that have all turned they're lives around and are advocates against
selling drugs... Nobody wins in the drug game.

------
eip
I think HSBC already beat you to it. Probably all the other big banks too.

~~~
shawnk
You're absolutely right, but there is still room for someone.

------
cjbenedikt
better have good returns, though...;-)

~~~
shawnk
Haha, or die trying!

